

Anyone looking for a Non-Technical Co-Founder in SF, Boston, or NYC? - mattgerboth

I am looking to join a technical person or a team to work on a start-up. I had two startups before and they both failed. I have learned so much from each one of them. I know about the ins and outs of startup marketing, project management, and sales. Entrepreneurs never quit, so I want to take the lessons learned and try again. I have tried posting on HN before with little luck. I started my first business at the age of 15 in high school and my family is full of entrepreneurs so entrepreneurship runs deep in my blood.<p>I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes. Looking for someone who wants to start their own business just as badly as I do.<p>I am currently in NYC but am willing to move to Boston or SF if it’s the right team or person. I have bunch of savings saved up that I can survive for up to three years without a job.<p>Here is a little about me:<p>-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America (currently in the top five of the Business Week’s top undergraduate business school ranking list)<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce in San Francisco for about a year and a half prior to moving to NYC. I am a male in my mid-20s.<p>-I am really good at people&#x27;s skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I have high emotional intelligence and am pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I can SELL! I am also well-read.<p>-I am a go-getter, and do not need to be told to do things. I literally can do everything and am a fast learner.<p>I am looking for someone who loves coding and who is extremely dedicated and willing work their asses off to make a successful startup. If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com.
======
DavidJohnson
Try Rhode Island. It's a fantastic microcosm for startups. The state has just
about every sort of infrastructure represented there within arms reach. When
you succeed or fail, you know quickly. For the past 26 years the City of
Providence has been turning itself into a great incubator for artistic
ventures, and as such, IT, Engineering, Software startups do well here.

But of course, if you're not a person versed in running a company, you're
gonna have a bad time. I watched the whole "38 Studios" fiasco take off,
crash, and burn(in that order). They got caught up in the parties and amazing
restaurant culture in Providence. It seems they may have spent more on team
outings than some people make in a year while making no profit.

On the flipside, a very talented friend of mine started a graphic design
company a few years back. They've grown exponentially and rapidly. Right now
they're doing a very respectable trade in services and having a great time at
it. Ping me if you wish to discuss further. Cost of living is far lower in
Providence than in Boston. And the support structure extends to Boston. The
whole state is technically “walking distance”.

------
smit
You sound like a good fit for the CEO of a startup. Since you have a ton of
savings why not try to start an idea based on your skills instead of waiting
for a technical co-founder? Maybe a service business first.

[http://benogle.com/2013/03/25/an-idea-for-non-technical-
foun...](http://benogle.com/2013/03/25/an-idea-for-non-technical-founders-
service-first-business.html)

